# Flyfishing Economical 10 Wt setup for tarpon



## Nick (Sep 25, 2015)

I'm looking for a setup for tarpon that i could rig up under 600$ thats rod and reel both. I've been looking at the TFO BVK 10 wt and possibly rig it up with an allen reel but im not sure so i've come to you guys for some advice. Any help i would greatly appreciate, thanks!


----------



## GullsGoneWild (Dec 16, 2014)

haha I was in the same skiff as you last year. I ended up getting the Ugly Stick 10wt which feels more like a 14wt. Seriously don't think ive seen a blank with that large of a diameter before that wasn't on an offshore rod. The rod cost $70.00 and I haven't fished it yet. Just tossed in the back yard to get feel for it. I will only be using this rod a handful of times each year in the surf for poons and jacks. I may be looking at the BVK after this season.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Call Bob at Colton Fly. You can get a Tradewinds rod and a torrent or terrapin complete setup under your budget. His gear is good quality, reels are bomb proof. If you don't mind buying something that is not name brand.


----------



## pt448 (Mar 22, 2014)

Nick said:


> I'm looking for a setup for tarpon that i could rig up under 600$ thats rod and reel both. I've been looking at the TFO BVK 10 wt and possibly rig it up with an allen reel but im not sure so i've come to you guys for some advice. Any help i would greatly appreciate, thanks!


I was browsing around the interwebs for the same thing last night. Check out ebay. Loomis, st. Croix, and Colton. Colton terrapin 1012 would be a good option for a reel too.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

The colton gear Bob offers has more than one world record on it. I think the most notable which would be a good test on anybodys setup is the world record Mako which belongs to his gear.


----------



## bryson (Jun 22, 2015)

I'm not nearly as experienced as most of the guys on this board, but here's my two cents:

I'm pretty impressed with my 10wt, even though it's on the cheaper side. It's a TFO Signature Series II rod, which is I think around $135 new. I feel like TFO has a pretty good selection of sub $300 rods. I also grabbed a TFO Clouser Rod for my 7wt -- it's pretty fast, but I'm getting used to it. You may appreciate the extra power if you end up attached to a larger tarpon than you would typically target with a 10wt. It's in that $200 range. I also enjoyed throwing the Redington in a 12wt (the Predator, I think?), so it may be a good 10wt as well, and it's not too expensive either.

I picked up a barely used Orvis Hydros V reel with line for $250. You can get a pretty nice new reel for a similar price, though -- take a look at the Lamson reels for some good sub $300 stuff. My buddy has a Speedster and loves it -- I have a Guru HD that seems nice, but I haven't gotten to really test it out yet.

Anyway, that's my opinion -- it's worth about what you paid for it. Let us know what you end up doing!


----------



## Vertigo (Jun 3, 2012)

If you're willing to go used or off-brand, there are plenty of combos you could rig up for much less than $600, including rod, reel, backing and fly line. If you shop carefully you can find a $300 rig that will perform very well. eBay is your friend.


----------



## Ganderzone (Oct 6, 2015)

Watch eBay for Tfo 425 large arbor reel, I've picked up a couple over the last year for 125-150. Simple, easy to clean and unstoppable drag, there's a reason they brought it back to market. As for 10 wt rods, look for a older sage xi2, motive or tfo mangrove.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Look for Sage 2 rods in used 13wt they will be stiff but what you need to get that big poon to the boat fast


----------



## Tomfsu51 (Aug 24, 2015)

If you don't mind used -TFO BVK paired with a Galvin Torque reel are doable for under $600 and top of class for their cost.


----------



## fishtrapper (Jun 6, 2009)

Nick said:


> I'm looking for a setup for tarpon that i could rig up under 600$ thats rod and reel both. I've been looking at the TFO BVK 10 wt and possibly rig it up with an allen reel but im not sure so i've come to you guys for some advice. Any help i would greatly appreciate, thanks!



I was looking for the same rod set-up for poons a couple years ago and had actually bought the BVK but then I compared it to a ticrx and ended up trading it in for that. The ticrx seemed like it had more backbone to it....not sure if it really does but it seemed that way and I was happy with the way it cast too


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

I have a TicrX 10 wt that has worked quite well for my anglers. We've taken quite a few medium sized tarpon with it as well as a few 80lb fish.... It's held up quite well (and it certainly qualifies as a modest cost stick....). I woud not recommend the BVK -I've heard quite a few reports of breakage with BVK models (and one angler who brought one with him on a booking with me hooked a medium sized fish with it (50 t0 60lbs) and (*you guessed it) the rod didn't survive the fish....

The first time you pick up a TicrX you'll think that it feels a bit heavy in your hand - but you'll really appreciate the pressure on any hooked fish that you can generate with it....


----------



## Nick (Sep 25, 2015)

Okay so TICRX seems to be a trend here... anybody used a reddington predator before 10 wt?


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2016)

Years ago for a #10 weight got a TFO Signature Series 1 rod, which cast just like an Orvis mid-flex Trident #10 weight & paired it with a SA System 2 #10/11 fly reel where the drag surface got "polished" making it smoother.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

I have cast the ticrx 8wt and it was an extremely stiff rod. Don't know about the 10 wt but you might consider trying one first. I don't know if you have any preferences but my experience with the 8wt wasn't ideal. It lacked any sort of feel and flex needed for a delicate or short presentation. I personally could see that rod being tiresome to cast all day.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

I would move this conversation over to the Fly Fishing forum.


----------



## Daz (Jul 14, 2015)

I had an original Pro series 10 wt and felt it to be slow and stiff. Tried a bunch of other rods in 8 and 10 and found that I really liked the TFO Axiom, then discovered TFO quit making them and my local shop couldn't get any. I tried the BVK and the TiCrX in both 8 and 10. I really liked the TiCrX, so well that I now own four of them: Two 8's, a 10, and a 12. They're fairly fast and load well with my "style". Best of all they feel nice in my hands... The BVK felt a little "whippy" to me - Not sure it has the backbone for bigger tarpon.

Goes to help illustrate why people should cast a rod before they buy - Try before you buy. Even if your local shop doesn't have what you're looking for, there should be somebody around that would let you try theirs. If you're anywhere around the Cape Haze/Placida/El Jobean area you're welcome to at least lawn cast my TiCrx's.


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

Allen Azimuth 10 wt. rod with a Allen Kraken 4 reel. Cannot beat it for the cost!


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Nick said:


> Okay so TICRX seems to be a trend here... anybody used a reddington predator before 10 wt?



Yes the Redington Predator in a 10wt is not a bad rod. It's discontinued now tho but can still be bought new for around $200+/- and still has warranty. Same goes with the Delta reel. Great reel and same situation as the Predator for the same price.

To me, the TiCRx is broomsticky. I know a lot of people hear about breakage in the BVK's but in the bigger rods like a 10wt, they're pretty durable. But they are fast and sometimes it's not the best thing to have in a heavy weighted rod like a 10wt. I see people who loves fast rods in the lighter weights but struggle throwing them in a 10wt+. That being said, go cast a 10wt Mangrove and it might just put a smile on your face for the price. Also try out the professional series II to compare

Also, don't rule out a good used higher end rod. We've had lots of conversations (threads) on the subject on 10wts on the Fly Fishing board. Go there and do a search on the subject.

Check for a good used reel or step up and pay a few more dollars for a slighter better reel. Remember, you still have flyline to buy. el9surf had a link for closeout SA line on sale, on the fly board.


----------



## RunningOnEmpty (Jun 20, 2015)

Backwater said:


> Yes the Redington Predator in a 10wt is not a bad rod. It's discontinued now tho but can still be bought new for around $200+/- and still has warranty. Same goes with the Delta reel. Great reel and same situation as the Predator for the same price.
> 
> To me, the TiCRx is broomsticky. I know a lot of people hear about breakage in the BVK's but in the bigger rods like a 10wt, they're pretty durable. But they are fast and sometimes it's not the best thing to have in a heavy weighted rod like a 10wt. I see people who loves fast rods in the lighter weights but struggle throwing them in a 10wt+. That being said, go cast a 10wt Mangrove and it might just put a smile on your face for the price. Also try out the professional series II to compare
> 
> ...


The predator rods are getting discontinued? Reddington still has them listed http://www.redington.com/fly-fishing-rods/predator/.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Ok my bad, I thought I went on their site a while back and didn't see it listed anymore. I guess they still have them.

I found them on sale in several places.

http://www.avidmax.com/redington-pr...&CAGPSPN=pla&gclid=CPXFkIX01ssCFVZahgod1OcP6A


----------



## texasag07 (Nov 11, 2014)

I would add the tfo bluewater baby blue. Tons of lifting power and casts great. They are a bit on the heavy side but are great casting strong sticks.

That goes for the 12wt model to.

You can call tfo and order it without the third upper grip to drop some weight.


----------



## Finn Maccumhail (Apr 9, 2010)

DWJensen said:


> I had an original Pro series 10 wt and felt it to be slow and stiff. Tried a bunch of other rods in 8 and 10 and found that I really liked the TFO Axiom, then discovered TFO quit making them and my local shop couldn't get any. I tried the BVK and the TiCrX in both 8 and 10. I really liked the TiCrX, so well that I now own four of them: Two 8's, a 10, and a 12. They're fairly fast and load well with my "style". Best of all they feel nice in my hands... The BVK felt a little "whippy" to me - Not sure it has the backbone for bigger tarpon.
> 
> *Goes to help illustrate why people should cast a rod before they buy - Try before you buy. * Even if your local shop doesn't have what you're looking for, there should be somebody around that would let you try theirs. If you're anywhere around the Cape Haze/Placida/El Jobean area you're welcome to at least lawn cast my TiCrx's.


This definitely is true. I've tried the TiCrX in 8wt and didn't like it but liked it in 10wt while I like the BVK in 8wt and not 10. Similarly, I don't like the TFO Mangrove in 8wt but do in 10wt.



Backwater said:


> Yes the Redington Predator in a 10wt is not a bad rod. It's discontinued now tho but can still be bought new for around $200+/- and still has warranty. Same goes with the Delta reel. Great reel and same situation as the Predator for the same price.
> 
> *To me, the TiCRx is broomsticky.* I know a lot of people hear about breakage in the BVK's but in the bigger rods like a 10wt, they're pretty durable. But they are fast and sometimes it's not the best thing to have in a heavy weighted rod like a 10wt. I see people who loves fast rods in the lighter weights but struggle throwing them in a 10wt+. That being said, go cast a 10wt Mangrove and it might just put a smile on your face for the price. Also try out the professional series II to compare
> 
> ...


Funny you say that, I definitely describe the TiCrX in 8wt as "broomsticky." Same for the Axiom. But I really liked it the TiCrX in 10wt and found it to be a cannon.

IMHO, for various saltwater applications I find the BVK in 8wt and the Mangrove & TiCrX in 10wt to be the best rods in the TFO lineup.

Different strokes.


----------



## Blue Zone (Oct 22, 2011)

Orvis Clearwater 10wt 9' 4pc
Orvis Hydros SL-V reel
Under $500 with tube, 25 yr guarantee on the rod, free shipping.
The reel has a sealed drag which some don't like, though.


----------

